# Best quote yet!



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Just renewed my insurance on my R33 GTR, all mods declared, with Adrian Flux, 400 pound, 300 excess, like for like policy.

Well chuffed, cheaper than last year too, couldn't believe it. :clap:


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

my son as just been insured on my old car a gtst with a flux and at 19 and 2 years ncb , 1700 is real good , yours is not to bad but i got my gtr done for 270 ,,, with performance direct ,


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

ronski said:


> my son as just been insured on my old car a gtst with a flux and at 19 and 2 years ncb , 1700 is real good , yours is not to bad but i got my gtr done for 270 ,,, with performance direct ,


how the hell did he get that?! flux wanted 5k from me on a 1.5 turbo without mods at 20 with 2 years ncb

i pay 180 a month with mods with M&S.


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

is first car a 1100 saxo, then a crx , then a audi 1800 turbo, now is skyline and he is 20 in april..


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

ronski said:


> is first car a 1100 saxo, then a crx , then a audi 1800 turbo, now is skyline and he is 20 in april..


my 1st was a 1.1 colt now a 1.5 colt im 21 in july. 3 years ncb in june


----------



## ronski (Jul 16, 2009)

all i can think it is , could be your post code , or the cars you had before ,, anyway good luck at getting the price down ,,, cheers ronnie


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Excellent price Ronski, that is bloody good!!


----------



## stupot (Jan 14, 2009)

Want a good price then you need to talk to Dan at A-PLAN


----------

